# oh ya one other thing!



## tjmartel60 (Jan 14, 2005)

I have already clipped the wires from the old stereo and then after a while things have been going out such as the dash lights for the speedometer and then the tail lights what do i do about those and does it matter if i already clipped the wires when i buy that wiring kit


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You might be shorting the illumination lead from the radio to ground which could effect the taillights as well as the dash lights. Once the harness is fixed see if the problems still are present.

Troy


----------

